
Why I left React for Vue - octosphere
http://blog.sourcerer.io/why-you-should-leave-react-for-vue-and-never-use-it-again-5e274bef27c2
======
bhengaij
I've only ever heard positives from react-> vue movers.

I want to hear negatives and positives from vue -> react movers, however small
they may be

~~~
karmakaze
My first honest question is why?

My personal experience is that I chose Vue over React for use on projects. I
also work on projects that have chosen React. Having used both I prefer Vue as
the code base tends to stay cleaner with better separation between logic and
presentation. Also components tend to be less tightly coupled than on React
projects using a Redux store (so I can't comment on how MobX usage might
change that).

I can see how the use of PropType validations in React can be a benefit for
larger projects being developed by larger teams.

> you won’t have to use setState or any equivalent with Vue

Vue also has some idiosyncrasies and sometimes have to use this.$set() or
Vue.set().

